# My Meeces!



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Here are my meeces! Both females, the black one is Suki, and the white one with splotches is Twix.
Twix
















Suki
















I know my pics are terrible! I am trying to use my new camera... :lol:


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Twix looks very pregnant to me


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

There lovely mice heres one of my Siamese youngster he has lovely big ears and a nice dark nose and tail , and a agente satin few weeks old .








Champagne satin


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Trix is adorable :love1


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

oops  my bad sorry i meant Twix :lol:


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks! You really think she is preggo, geordiesmice?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I think she maybe her hind quarters do look like she is ,Ive seen my mice pregnant many times.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Yay! I was hoping for some pinkies! She's my first doe to breed, so I am very excited!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

aw they are both gorgeous


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

What color is Twix? I am not yet familiar with the coat colors yet, but my guess is variegated brindle? But then again, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think Twix is pregnant, she's brindle, and just fat. 

Twix is a piebald brindle.
Suki is a piebald black.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

